# A little bit damp.



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

Anyone get wet last night? We had just a touch of rain in the night. Our pool overflowed with just 2 hours of rain. When we had the storms at Easter it took a few day for the water to spill over the edges of the pool, but last night it was just 2 hours! We got up at 02:30 because it sounded like WW3 had started.

We are used to downpours having lived in Thailand and Australia, but that last night was an impressive amount of rain. I backwashed 6 inches out of the pool this morning, luckily we only had a slight leak, just some drops from a bit of roof that needs attention, our neighbours over the road were not so lucky, they have been slopping out all day. Today the winds have dropped and the weather is back to its normal loveliness.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Simply Simon said:


> Anyone get wet last night? We had just a touch of rain in the night. Our pool overflowed with just 2 hours of rain. When we had the storms at Easter it took a few day for the water to spill over the edges of the pool, but last night it was just 2 hours! We got up at 02:30 because it sounded like WW3 had started.
> 
> We are used to downpours having lived in Thailand and Australia, but that last night was an impressive amount of rain. I backwashed 6 inches out of the pool this morning, luckily we only had a slight leak, just some drops from a bit of roof that needs attention, our neighbours over the road were not so lucky, they have been slopping out all day. Today the winds have dropped and the weather is back to its normal loveliness.


No, but every day I pray for the rain, we are under drought conditions


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Seemingly records were broken last night.


----------



## Ovaldo (Aug 12, 2019)

Simply Simon said:


> Anyone get wet last night? We had just a touch of rain in the night. Our pool overflowed with just 2 hours of rain. When we had the storms at Easter it took a few day for the water to spill over the edges of the pool, but last night it was just 2 hours! We got up at 02:30 because it sounded like WW3 had started.
> 
> We are used to downpours having lived in Thailand and Australia, but that last night was an impressive amount of rain. I backwashed 6 inches out of the pool this morning, luckily we only had a slight leak, just some drops from a bit of roof that needs attention, our neighbours over the road were not so lucky, they have been slopping out all day. Today the winds have dropped and the weather is back to its normal loveliness.


Why do you "backwash" your level down? Easier and more economic to just bypass the filter to lower your water level.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We got up this morning to find there had been some rain overnight, but I don't think it was much, it didn't wake us up anyway.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

No rain here. Apart from a few drops to make a mess with the Sahara dust (not enough to wash it off) we've had nothing for at least five months.


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

Ovaldo said:


> Why do you "backwash" your level down? Easier and more economic to just bypass the filter to lower your water level.


Do what? Bypass the what? I am not very expert with the pool, I am blundering my way round - I will look at the manual which is in Spanish (translated from Martian I think)........

There's a setting on the pump that says 'Waste' - that must be the one! So, I just switch to that one (after I've cut the power of course) and out it comes? Ta for the info.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Simply Simon said:


> Do what? Bypass the what? I am not very expert with the pool, I am blundering my way round - I will look at the manual which is in Spanish (translated from Martian I think)........
> 
> There's a setting on the pump that says 'Waste' - that must be the one! So, I just switch to that one (after I've cut the power of course) and out it comes? Ta for the info.


If you have a surplus of water, there are lots of us who are on water restrictions, can you bottle some and send it here.


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

baldilocks said:


> If you have a surplus of water, there are lots of us who are on water restrictions, can you bottle some and send it here.


Sorry, I don't mean to brag about our deluge. If I had known I would have flapped my arms in your direction to send you the clouds, too late now, we're back to 'scorchio'. This is the first rain we've had since Easter, when it rained heavilly for 3 days non-stop, but there was as much rain in 2 hours on Tuesday night.

I suppose I shouldn't say that we just washed our car? Our nice neighbour came and told us we would get fined €100 if the local plod saw us doing it in the street, so we moved back onto the drive. OK, so the same amount of water used and the water runs out onto the street, but apparently that's OK. We use a pressure washer so we don't waste too much water.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Simply Simon said:


> Sorry, I don't mean to brag about our deluge. If I had known I would have flapped my arms in your direction to send you the clouds, too late now, we're back to 'scorchio'. This is the first rain we've had since Easter, when it rained heavilly for 3 days non-stop, but there was as much rain in 2 hours on Tuesday night.
> 
> I suppose I shouldn't say that we just washed our car? Our nice neighbour came and told us we would get fined €100 if the local plod saw us doing it in the street, so we moved back onto the drive. OK, so the same amount of water used and the water runs out onto the street, but apparently that's OK. We use a pressure washer so we don't waste too much water.


Actually, I think you will find that, in many places, it is illegal to do any work on a car in the street in Spain and that includes washing it..


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

baldilocks said:


> Actually, I think you will find that, in many places, it is illegal to do any work on a car in the street in Spain and that includes washing it..


That's one of the joys of moving to a new country, finding out the local laws. When we lived in Australia we found out that is was illegal to park facing the wrong way - after getting 3 tickets, not left on the car, which would have avoided the 2nd and 3rd ticket, but posted to us - sneaky!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Simply Simon said:


> That's one of the joys of moving to a new country, finding out the local laws. When we lived in Australia we found out that is was illegal to park facing the wrong way - after getting 3 tickets, not left on the car, which would have avoided the 2nd and 3rd ticket, but posted to us - sneaky!


I'm not sure, but the working on a car might be to reduce the likelihood of cowboys working illegally and even dangerously.


----------



## northernlights (Aug 2, 2019)

baldilocks said:


> I'm not sure, but the working on a car might be to reduce the likelihood of cowboys working illegally and even dangerously.


''cowboys'' you say, i have had my fair share of 'cowboys' working for main dealerships in my time, i always buy new vehicles and after the first service (to validate the warranty) i always service them myself using genuine OE parts/consumables, i have had vehicles come back with wrong spark plugs fitted, oil filters with names on them that i have never heard of before and god only knows what brand/SAE of motor oil they used, so using big name garages doesn't mean quality workmanship.


----------



## Mforster (Mar 27, 2019)

Not a drop here in Extremadura..... it's as dry as sticks. Predictions are 42% chance of a bit of rain next week Tuesday....(fingers crossed)


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

We heard this afternoon that 2 people had to be rescued from their flooded houses in the village and 4 houses have had to be moved out from due to flooding, not from the river or the storm drains but just pressure of water through roofs (why isn't it rooves, daft language Ingles innit?). so I think we had everybody else's rain on Tuesday. We were very lucky, only a titchy bit of rain made it though into our casa.


----------



## northernlights (Aug 2, 2019)

Simply Simon said:


> We heard this afternoon that 2 people had to be rescued from their flooded houses in the village and 4 houses have had to be moved out from due to flooding, not from the river or the storm drains but just pressure of water through roofs (why isn't it rooves, daft language Ingles innit?). so I think we had everybody else's rain on Tuesday. We were very lucky, only a titchy bit of rain made it though into our casa.


We say roofs as it's spelt as in rooFs, who says rooves?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

northernlights said:


> We say roofs as it's spelt as in rooFs, who says rooves?


The single 'f' is pronounced the sames as 'v.' Just look at 'Of' and 'Off' to see the difference.


----------



## northernlights (Aug 2, 2019)

baldilocks said:


> The single 'f' is pronounced the sames as 'v.' Just look at 'Of' and 'Off' to see the difference.


Sorry but once again we say rooFs not rooves, maybe it's an upbringing sort of thing.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

I say roofs but frankly who cares? In England it is commonly pronounced as an f or a v. Surely there are more important things in life!


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

EverHopeful said:


> I say roofs but frankly who cares? In England it is commonly pronounced as an f or a v. Surely there are more important things in life!


OK, if you want to talk about important things, let's talk about the tragic misuse of apostrophe's that is destroying the moral fabric of English speaking country's.

Loaf - loaves, hoof - hooves, roof - roofs, toof - teef

Bonkers. Not as bonkers as 'the pronunciation of ough' in Ingerlish. Cough, through, enough, bough, although, fought - how can anyone learn this bonkers language?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

northernlights said:


> Sorry but once again we say rooFs not rooves, maybe it's an upbringing sort of thing.


It can be either but I suspect rooFs is more usual.



northernlights said:


> We say roofs as it's spelt as in rooFs, who says rooves?


I do


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The OED says both are acceptable, but rooves is an archaic form.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> The OED says both are acceptable, but rooves *is an archaic form*.


so am I


----------



## rspltd (Jul 5, 2016)

You missed dough, rough and slough - and even enough! Don't worry what the dictionaries say - they reflect modern usage - some even include the word innit - rooves is still the most acceptable.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm not particularly longing for rain (although I know we need it), but it was lovely to have the first cool evening for months yesterday. I sat in front of our wide open patio doors in a nice breeze, and even turned the ceiling fan down a notch when I went to bed. Luxury! This is one of my favourite times of the year, when it's still hot but not unbearable during the day, and nights are cooling down.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Campillos.*

Just had a run over this morning to see some friends who have a finca on the outskirts.A Tornado hit their property yesterday.We are going to do the best we can to help them.They said they were very scared and had torrential rain as well It comes after eight litres of rain fell in just one hour, while other areas of Spain have flooded this evening.

The phenomenon has dragged olive trees across roads, disrupting traffic while destroyed power lines have resulted in blackouts.so I wouldn't worry about a bit of damp Simple.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Saw videos of the tornados on Facebook, absolutely terrifying. Hideous weather over much of the country yesterday! Hope all those want-to-move-to-Spain-for-nice-weather wannabees take note.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hailstones the size of golfballs in Orihuela.

https://www.diarioinformacion.com/m...8-27-182293-granizada-bartolome-orihuela.html

Madrid too!

https://cnnespanol.cnn.com/video/ll...tan-el-centro-de-madrid-pkg-original-digital/

We just had a few black clouds down here. I feel very fortunate.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Yet again, nothing, nix, nada, zilch.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Yet again, nothing, nix, nada, zilch.


Nor did we. The forecast was for a thunderstorm followed by rain, but not a drop materialised.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Where I live in the Comunidad de Madrid there has been very bad weather and have received photos showing hailstones as big as lemons.
I don't know what it's been like - I've been soaking up the sun in Weston super Mud! It's raining today though...


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Smug.*



baldilocks said:


> Yet again, nothing, nix, nada, zilch.


Well Baldi aint you the lucky one.You might have a different attitude if this had been you.Have to say this was too close for comfort.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I was talking about this to a friend who lives in the campo and saying that our little corner of Spain tends to escape these calamitous weather events. She told me that in 2010 after heavy rain part of the mountain behind her house collapsed, a tiny stream turned into a raging torrent, and her horse was swept away in the flood. Mercifully it survived, but it just shows nowhere is really safe. SO don't get too complacent Baldi!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I was talking about this to a friend who lives in the campo and saying that our little corner of Spain tends to escape these calamitous weather events. She told me that in 2010 after heavy rain part of the mountain behind her house collapsed, a tiny stream turned into a raging torrent, and her horse was swept away in the flood. Mercifully it survived, but it just shows nowhere is really safe. SO don't get too complacent Baldi!


No complacency, more a plea for some of that rain. There was a storm to the NNW of us the other day but it went away. We are on water restrictions so can do with it.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> No complacency, more a plea for some of that rain. There was a storm to the NNW of us the other day but it went away. We are on water restrictions so can do with it.


Be careful what you wish for!

Spain isn't built to cope with the type of rain that we are getting recently, it causes more damage than benefits.

The rain that fell in Madrid earlier this week caused massive flood damage, many metro stations were flooded, almost every line had its service interrupted, hospitals had water running through the electrical ducts and ventilation systems into the operating theatres and intensive care units. Thousands of people lost their cars as garages were submerged and roads turned to rivers and washed them downstream...

It's very easy to criticise and say that Spain should build better drainage systems or put better roofs on the buildings, but it just simply wasn't contemplated that this sort of rain would fall when the infrastructure was designed and implemented.
It's the same as when high temperatures hit northern Europe and the tarmac melts, the rails buckle and the army / fire brigade has too cool down hospitals with water as the aircon can't cope.

Although I still don't understand why Americans in tornado zones still build their houses out of wood...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Overandout said:


> It's very easy to criticise and say that Spain should build better drainage systems or put better roofs on the buildings, but it just simply wasn't contemplated that this sort of rain would fall when the infrastructure was designed and implemented.


Surely there have always been these extreme weather events, they are just getting more frequent. Perhaps the infrastructure is just getting too old to cope. 

And of course there is always the cost factor - it's usually cheaper to repair damage after the event than try and prevent it happening in the first place. Don't know about Madrid but down here forward planning is almost an alien concept. Wait till something breaks, then fix it ....


----------

